# Facilities Management, Airport, University



## work824 (Aug 4, 2010)

Greetings,

What is the best approach to apply to jobs (as a manager or supervisor) in building and infrastructure facilities management position in Qatar or UAE ? Can move within 3 to 4 weeks.

I have eight years experience at a Canadian international airport as the technical officer dealing with projects and facilities. 

With a mechanical engineering degree and HVAC specialization I have also worked at a leading Canadian university doing similar as airport as well as managing a large work force of skilled trades. Many soft skills and technical training taken until now. Knowledge of Maximo, AMMS, and Webwork for facilities management. Active member of PMI.

Like to make productive use of my abilities in a warmer place than Canada. Taking my chances for the middle east and ready for it. Any takers, pointers are much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If any recruitment place asks for money... its fraudulent. 

Please do research. Not saying that poster isnt legit, but first post, and suggesting a site.....


----------



## work824 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Thanks Psteps74 and Jynxgirl*

Hi Psteps74 and Jynxgirl:

Both of your replies are much appreciated and the genuine thoughts expressed. I do agree that recruitment firms taking money from candidates is not normal. They get paid by the hiring organization for the efforts in finding the right 'match' for the job.

It's very interesting how the job market works. On one hand the employers ask for middle east experience but yet do not hire. Hence how does one get middle east experience. It's quite a futile exercise.

Anyway, I am still going to leave my posts in my exploration for the right position based on my credentials and experience.

Regards.


----------

